# Dash cameras



## ikon66

Hi

Getting one fitted next week do these need to be declared as a modification please. I’m with Hastings Direct in their faq they say they don’t offer a discount but would take footage in case of an accident. 

Thoughts / experiences please?


----------



## Shiny

Not a modification in my opinion, it's no different really to having a sat nav stuck to your screen. However, that said, I would still inform your insurers just to be on the safe side, even though they love them being installed and footage being provided as, if it captures the incident, in the event of a non-fault claim, this can help bring disputes to an early conclusion and recover costs. Where fault claims are concerned, it can help Insurers determine liability and arrange third party repairs/courtesy vehicles to help avoid expensive hire car costs, potentially avoiding injury claims which may be pushed by a third party solicitor.


----------



## Soul boy 68

They are a Godsend, had mine for over two years and the camera also detects speed cameras. I would inform your insurance provider of the fact you have one. Not all insurers offer a discount, I'm lucky as I got 10 percent off my insurance for declaring I have a camera. Dash cams are a like our mobile phones, you can't live without one.


----------



## camerashy

Soul boy 68 said:


> They are a Godsend, had mine for over two years and the camera also detects speed cameras. I would inform your insurance provider of the fact you have one. Not all insurers offer a discount, I'm lucky as I got 10 percent off my insurance for declaring I have a camera. Dash cams are a like our mobile phones, you can't live without one.
> 
> View attachment 56573


Which one did you go for pls
I'm a bit dubious as I do tend to speed (did I actually say that!!) and it would be recording my every mph
I think you can get cheap ones which don't record speed but quality is probably lacking


----------



## Shiny

Most have an option to turn the speed off.


----------



## bigup

First thing that gets turned off on my dashcams is Speed lol. It can be used against you in some cases


----------



## camerashy

bigup said:


> First thing that gets turned off on my dashcams is Speed lol. It can be used against you in some cases


My first thoughts that's why I'm hesitant about getting one


----------



## bigup

camerashy said:


> My first thoughts that's why I'm hesitant about getting one


Could always swallow the micro sd card lol

Seen it on movies :lol:


----------



## Andyblue

bigup said:


> Could always swallow the micro sd card lol
> 
> Seen it on movies :lol:


Knowing my luck it'd be a full size CF card


----------



## brooklandsracer

Soul boy 68 said:


> They are a Godsend, had mine for over two years and the camera also detects speed cameras. I would inform your insurance provider of the fact you have one. Not all insurers offer a discount, I'm lucky as I got 10 percent off my insurance for declaring I have a camera. Dash cams are a like our mobile phones, you can't live without one.
> 
> I have never had a dash cam :tumbleweed:


----------



## Soul boy 68

camerashy said:


> Which one did you go for pls
> I'm a bit dubious as I do tend to speed (did I actually say that!!) and it would be recording my every mph
> I think you can get cheap ones which don't record speed but quality is probably lacking


This is the camera I have installed in my car, front and rear. It's a very good unit.

https://www.thinkware.com/Products/Dashcam/F770


----------



## ikon66

Thanks all, I will tell them just wondered if it’d incur a premium increase which it shouldn’t


----------



## Soul boy 68

brooklandsracer said:


> Soul boy 68 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are a Godsend, had mine for over two years and the camera also detects speed cameras. I would inform your insurance provider of the fact you have one. Not all insurers offer a discount, I'm lucky as I got 10 percent off my insurance for declaring I have a camera. Dash cams are a like our mobile phones, you can't live without one.
> 
> I have never had a dash cam :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> Well worth it for piece of mind, especially when you park up and walk away, how many times have you read about peoples cars being reversed in to and the culprit drives away, well my camera will record the footage so all you do is send off the footage to be investigated.
Click to expand...


----------



## ikon66

Soul boy 68 said:


> This is the camera I have installed in my car, front and rear. It's a very good unit.
> 
> https://www.thinkware.com/Products/Dashcam/F770


I looked at that and the 800 but opted for BV750s. The speed cam feature would be useful but the gf doesn't like unnecessary beeps or warning :wall::wall::lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68

ikon66 said:


> I looked at that and the 800 but opted for BV750s. The speed cam feature would be useful but the gf doesn't like unnecessary beeps or warning :wall::wall::lol:


If the beeps and warning save you from a speeding ticket then they are worth putting up with, to be honest the beeps are not very loud and not too intrusive. just loud enough for you to take note that an impending speed camera is yards away.


----------



## camerashy

Soul boy 68 said:


> This is the camera I have installed in my car, front and rear. It's a very good unit.
> 
> https://www.thinkware.com/Products/Dashcam/F770


Thanks for the info will look into it as you say for peace of mind
Did you install it yourself and what did you do when you recently changed your car pls


----------



## Soul boy 68

camerashy said:


> Thanks for the info will look into it as you say for peace of mind
> Did you install it yourself


I got a professional to install it because it involved cutting and soldering wires, besides I couldn't trust myself, it also included removing some interior trim and refitting it back together. If you have knowledge and are confident in your ability then give it a go. Personally I'd pay the extra and have a pro do a good job.


----------



## camerashy

Soul boy 68 said:


> . Personally I'd pay the extra and have a pro do a good job.


I agree as I'm no DIYer
So when you changed your car did you leave it hardwired and buy new apart from cameras
Thanks


----------



## Soul boy 68

camerashy said:


> I agree as I'm no DIYer
> So when you changed your car did you leave it hardwired and buy new apart from cameras
> Thanks


Before I sold my old M2 I had the Cameras DE-installed and kept them locked away for safe keeping until my new M2 arrived. I then got in touch with the engineer who drove down to the dealership and refitted the cameras.


----------



## Kimo

The annoying thing is, dash cams help with claims but insurance still rockets with non fault claims so yes I have one but that’s only Cos I got £100 off my insurance for it


----------



## camerashy

I’m leaning towards a F770 as I think now is the right time to install one in the S3
I have read that some 128Mb cards are not suitable but the Samsung EVO+ 128Mb card works well in the 770
Any experience of cards in these dash cams pls and any recommendations on installers in the Staffordshire/Cheshire area but willing to travel as well
Thanks
Dave


----------



## kingswood

Soul boy 68 said:


> I got a professional to install it because it involved cutting and soldering wires, besides I couldn't trust myself, it also included removing some interior trim and refitting it back together. If you have knowledge and are confident in your ability then give it a go. Personally I'd pay the extra and have a pro do a good job.


what was the damage all in plz?

i'd have one if it was zero effort for me to do and reasonably priced.


----------



## pxr5

camerashy said:


> I'm leaning towards a F770 as I think now is the right time to install one in the S3
> I have read that some 128Mb cards are not suitable but the Samsung EVO+ 128Mb card works well in the 770
> Any experience of cards in these dash cams pls and any recommendations on installers in the Staffordshire/Cheshire area but willing to travel as well
> Thanks
> Dave


I did a lot of research on these 128GB cards for an F770. There is a big long thread on Dash Cam Talk https://dashcamtalk.com/forum/threads/compatible-micro-sd-card-for-f770.20034/, but I can guarantee these will work. I've had one in mine for a year now and it's been flawless:

https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00WS63GZK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o08_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

That transcend card (TS128GUSDU1) is mentioned as a fully working one in the Dash Cam Talk forum. It must be the card I linked to, don't consider a newer one.


----------



## camerashy

Thanks pxr Dash Cam Talk is where I picked the advice up from lol
Could I ask where you got your installed pls


----------



## pxr5

camerashy said:


> Thanks pxr Dash Cam Talk is where I picked the advice up from lol
> Could I ask where you got your installed pls


I bought mine from the RAC which included fitting by Chameleon Codewing.

https://www.racshop.co.uk/thinkware-f770-dash-cam.html


----------

